# Eating Healthy



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

INGREDIENTS: PORK, WATER, CONTAINS 2% OR LESS OF THE FOLLOWING: CORN SYRUP, SALT, SPICES, SUGAR, MONOSODIUM GLUTAMATE, FLAVORINGS. 
Those are the ingredients on a famous breakfast sausage and probably the others too, living here in the city with those beautiful grocery stores loaded with chemicals you really have to know you're shopping and your way around the stove if you want to eat healthy, my breakfast sausages, which I just made another batch are nothing more than fresh pork, pepper, salt, garlic, onion, sage, thyme, sea salt and sometimes I add paprika for a Spanish taste, that`s all. Fresh sage adds another level of flavor just like lamb sausages with fresh mint. I turn them into patties for quick breakfast biscuits that I freeze .I very seldom find a good cut of pork belly ($$$$$) but when I do I cured it with salt, sugar, pepper in the refrigerator for 10 days or so, wash it, dry it and give it a low temp smoke till it reaches 165* internal temp, sometimes I baked it in my stove and give it a coat of brown sugar or honey; no nitrites .I used kosher salt, cut a pork belly into manageable chunks of around 3-5 lb, trimmed of loose bits, and squared it off. Make a mixture of (by weight) of 2.5 parts salt, 1 part sugar, and then add a generous grind of black pepper. It may not be pink but it will be bacon. From the web.( The United States Department of Agriculture on Tuesday said it was lowering its safe cooking temperature to 145 degrees, from the longtime standard of 160.) I baked mine to 160*.There is plenty of information on the web about the uncured process.
Check this book out.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0...2&tag=letmaksomawe-20&linkId=HH4K5ISFDMFL4KNK


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you. I need to look at the ingredients better than I do.

I recently saw a recipe called "Inside Out Eggrolls" or "Eggrolls in a Bowl."

It is quick, easy and delicious.



> http://www.bunsinmyoven.com/2015/08/24/sausage-egg-roll-in-a-bowl/
> 
> SAUSAGE EGG ROLL IN A BOWL
> YIELD: SERVES 4 PREP TIME: 2 MINUTES COOK TIME: 15 MINUTES TOTAL TIME: 17 MINUTES
> ...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Some times I feel like making something fancy for the family and on occasions I have made puff dough .is a pain ,so I buy it and I make different pastries ,like apple turnovers or guava and cream cheese (Cuban favorite) also crab meat and cream cheese and for breakfast and a family favorite is when I stuff the dough with Virginia ham ,spinach and Swiss cheese ,this roll up and slice like cinnamon rolls and bake till golden brown ,I make them the night before freeze them and just baked them for breakfast ,in a muffin pan I make this little baked cups with the dough and them filled them with a nice custard or pudding or crab/chicken salad .
This is what I use.
http://www.pepperidgefarm.com/ProductDetail.aspx?catID=767&prdID=120690
There are great ideas on the web.


----------

